# Selby Blewitt Chief Steward MV IXIA



## Xaghra (Jan 24, 2018)

I wonder if anyone remembers Selby who died on board of a heart attack on the 19th Oct 1969 aged 57 which was docked at Port Comfort,Texas and was at his funeral at the Brookside Memorial Park Crematory. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

